# Is this a Jiffy with attitude



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Wide alloy wheels, brackets for surfboard on near side. Island plastics body.

Sorry about quality of photo poor light should have taken more time over it, taken early morning at Thurso whilst Surfing Championships were on.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It could do with blowing up.

Kev.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Could qualify for gov scrappage scheme /museum.

DAve P


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Aww Dave, this is someones pride and joy.

Kev.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I hope the both of you aren't being unkind and that you mean this Kev not the other sort of blowing up.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Ok Kev i wa a bit insensitive i will rephrase: Clean and polish

Is that better

dave P


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not the destruction kind Frank, I meant make bigger as in enlargement of pic, but also it looked deflated, and of course there was the play on words.

Kev.

PS it would look so much better if they'd made it with the rad grill the other way up too, such a sad little face, still someone loves it, you'd have to be nice to each other to go away in something so tiny.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

The reg HIB4232
must be worth a few quid

Dave P


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

You wait till Jiffyman gets here.


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> The reg HIB4232
> must be worth a few quid
> 
> Dave P


Isn't that an Irish registration: so much loved by Coach Hire companies to hide the age of their luxury coaches from the punters?

Harvey


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Yes it is.

DAve P


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I agree with Kev though the radiator gives it a rather hangdog deflated look.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Ah surf beaches, where the best of unusual and quirky motorhomes show up. A northern Ireland reg to be precise methinks!

Ca
ps Feeling knowledgeable this evening!! Birds and reg plates.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Smily Jif and Bigger surfer at Thurso


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

A smiley Jif, much more gooder innit like.

Kev :black:


----------



## jiffyman (May 11, 2005)

I'm not going to comment on the comments.........

http://www.jiffyregister.fotopic.net/c1671085.html

Yes, it did come from Ireland originally,

Thank you to Sallytrafic for posting it


----------

